# NS OCS Only overnight in Columbus, GA with pics



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Didn't find out till late this evening they were here (0200), so had to go check it out and take some pics. Now I'm not the best photographer in the world and the lighting conditions were very poor, almost pitch black, but I tried to clean them up with only MS picture editor.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

You are lucky.


----------

